# Foster home for cat wanted



## Jessica2008 (May 16, 2014)

Hello, I am looking for a quiet, loving foster home for my beautiful black and white 10 year old female cat. 

I will not be able to afford a place of my own in London for at least 6 months so need a foster home for her. 

She is not used to bring out near roads and has a litter tray indoors. 

Ideally I would love to find a foster home in south west London so that I can see her from time to time. 

Please let me know if you may be able to help. Thank you.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi could offer but I'm in the west midlands


----------



## Jessica2008 (May 16, 2014)

tigerboo said:


> Hi could offer but I'm in the west midlands


Hello - thank you very much for your message. I would very much like to talk more about whether you might be able to offer my cat a temporary home?

I'm sorry not to have replied before - I could not work out how to private message - I think this is a private message, not 100% sure though.

Jessica


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

you cant private message until you have made 25 posts, so anything you write on the forum can be read by everybody.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi yes that's fine if you make 25 posts on random threads you will be able to pm me


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

My email is [email protected] if you don't want to do 25 posts


----------



## Jessica2008 (May 16, 2014)

catcoonz said:


> you cant private message until you have made 25 posts, so anything you write on the forum can be read by everybody.


Goodness!! Well thanks for that info - I'd better get posting!

You have certainly saved me from wondering what I was doing wrong - thanks.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi do you still need a foster


----------



## Jessica2008 (May 16, 2014)

Hi - thank you so much for your posts - I have emailed you and hope you get my mail ok.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi I still haven't received your emails?


----------

